# Recent Session with a Beautiful Girl



## Nmink100 (Jul 14, 2008)

A client of mine asked me to photograph her new childrens clothing line. As soon as she asked me I had the perfect model in mind - isn't she gorgeous? Here are a few of the shots from our sessions.

1. 







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.






8.






9.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 14, 2008)

You certainly choose the right model, she has got quite the personality. I love them all...great colors!


----------



## twocolor (Jul 14, 2008)

cute photos!  That must have been one very patient little girl.  I think most girls that age would call it quit after the first 4 clothing changes.

The poses are adorable, a few times you cropped or came really close to cropping toes.  For a clothing magazine, I think the model needs to have all appendages showing even if the shoes aren't what the company is selling.  And I really am undecided on whether or not I like the white feather head piece.  But that's nothing you could do anything about!

Great exposures, great model, great series - good job!


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 14, 2008)

Those pictures were great. The model, I believe will be an incredible woman when she grows up. The first, fourth and ninth pictures were the best in my opinion. Those to me, look almost as if you were shooting with an adult model, then you chibi'd/SD'd (not really sure which adjective I want to use, chibi or super-deformed)her. 

(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chibi_(Japanese_term))

I do have a criticism, though but it's not of the photos. I'm going to sound like an old man saying this, but what is wrong with that woman? That's a new clothing line for children?! Look at how high the hem of her dress and skirts are! They shouldn't be that high at that age! They should be at the knees at the very least! The last thing we need is more encouragement for our little girls to become prostitots!

(FYI: I'm only 22. I'm a registered republican, but that's a long story.)


----------



## Nmink100 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback!! 

TwoColor she was an absolute pleasure to work with!

Easy Target we are actually reshooting some of the outfits this week because they were simply too small on her! It's not MEANT to be that small LOL. She is 6.5 years old and the clothing is a size 5. We tried to get her into it because she was all we had to work with but we are definitely reshooting with a smaller girl and for that reason exactly! I used her younger sister for the first shoot and she was only 3.5 so some of the clothing was swimming on her. But I think I finally found a 5 year old for this weeks session!


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Jul 14, 2008)

Pics look great, you need to take care of the bruises on her leg in PP though...


----------



## Nmink100 (Jul 14, 2008)

Crimson - I tried the spot healing brush but it wouldn't work. Cloning didn't do a good job of that either. Any other ideas of how I should remove the bruises?


----------



## fotokman (Jul 14, 2008)

some of the poses look a little too old for the age of that girl. particularly the legs in 3 7 and 8. If I were the client I wouldn't take those poses for children's clothing.


----------



## Nmink100 (Jul 15, 2008)

As I already mentioned the outfit she is wearing in pictrues 3, 7 and 8 we are reshooting as it was obviously too small for her. I still like the photo but for the clients' puprose it clearly doesn't work.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 15, 2008)

Nmink100 said:


> Crimson - I tried the spot healing brush but it wouldn't work. Cloning didn't do a good job of that either. Any other ideas of how I should remove the bruises?


 

I can do it if you want.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 15, 2008)

You did these pics with a 40D?!?!


----------



## Nmink100 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes I used my 40D and the 28-135mm 3.5-5.6 and then for half the shoot I used my nifty fifty! I am going to be upgrading shortly to the 24-70mm 2.8 L series lens...

Toofpaste can you tell me how you would do it and I'll give it a go. You're more than welcome to give it a try but I would also like to know how you did it...maybe with a smaller sized spot healing brush?


----------



## MelodySoul (Jul 17, 2008)

Nmink100 said:


> As I already mentioned the outfit she is wearing in pictrues 3, 7 and 8 we are reshooting as it was obviously too small for her. I still like the photo but for the clients' puprose it clearly doesn't work.


 
For me I'm seeing more of an issue with some of the poses being too "mature" than with the clothes being too small, the two factors combined makes it worse though. Otherwise they are lovely!


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Jul 17, 2008)

Patch tool is your very best friend for blimshes






If you pick a spot to replace at its too dark, you can lower the opacity and make it blend perfectly.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 18, 2008)

Nmink100 said:


> Yes I used my 40D and the 28-135mm 3.5-5.6 and then for half the shoot I used my nifty fifty! I am going to be upgrading shortly to the 24-70mm 2.8 L series lens...
> 
> Toofpaste can you tell me how you would do it and I'll give it a go. You're more than welcome to give it a try but I would also like to know how you did it...maybe with a smaller sized spot healing brush?


 


 Dude...I completely forgot to check up on this thread....but my fellow PS Expert has got a pretty good strategy too. You have more liberty with the patch tool. Healing brush is too "computer generated" if you know what I mean. And sometimes you dont get what you're looking for.

Although at times the healing brush...works VERY well... if you go up next to where your brush selection is and change your mode to either replace or lighten. Give it a try and they'll probably work out just fine.



Crimsonandwhite said:


> Patch tool is your very best friend for blimshes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Touche


----------



## Bluckii (Jul 18, 2008)

You should be very cautious about putting pictures like those of a child on the internet, my husband is a police officer and knows the guys that work in the internet crimes unit, they will not even post a picture of a child on the internet because some of these pedophiles will crop out just the face and superimpose it on the body of a ...well you know...and do horrific things with it.  It is far more common than you could ever imagine!  

Please for the safety and purity of our children be mindful of these things.  She's just a child, she doesn't need to look like a harlot to sell a piece of clothing!


----------



## msblackphotography (Jul 19, 2008)

fotokman said:


> some of the poses look a little too old for the age of that girl. particularly the legs in 3 7 and 8. If I were the client I wouldn't take those poses for children's clothing.




I was going to say the same thing!! Not that the shots aren't great.. just a little too *much* for her age. Technically good images... great expressions, etc.


----------



## Nmink100 (Jul 20, 2008)

Crimson and toofpaste thanks for the tip regarding the patch tool. I definitely have to look into that. The healing brush was definitely not working for that big bruise. And regarding the issue of pedophiles - if they are going to cut out the face and put it on a different body then I may as well never post any pictures of children in general. People will do what they will and there is no stopping them. Are you saying we should no longer post any pictures of children in general? I think that would be extreme...


----------



## slapshot (Jul 20, 2008)

Nmink100 said:


> A client of mine asked me to photograph her new childrens clothing line. As soon as she asked me I had the perfect model in mind - isn't she gorgeous?


 
1 - I'm far from an expert on clothing/fashion, but having raised to girls, I find these clothes to be too "old" for the kids. Let kids be kids, they grow up fast enough.

2 - Although I agree with the fact that your model is gorgeous, I disagree that she is suitable for this line of clothing. This pertains to number 1. Also, IMO her poses aren't suitable for a kid her age.

3 - Your photography is good.


----------



## Nmink100 (Jul 21, 2008)

crimsonandwhite please tell me how you used the patch tool to remove her bruise? I can't seem to figure it out. Step by step instructions would be sooooo helpful right now.
Thank you so much!


----------



## DanPonjican (Jul 21, 2008)

The pictures are great, but I have to agree that some of the poses are a bit too "mature" for her.  

Great work though!


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Jul 21, 2008)

Nmink100 said:


> crimsonandwhite please tell me how you used the patch tool to remove her bruise? I can't seem to figure it out. Step by step instructions would be sooooo helpful right now.
> Thank you so much!


 

When you take the patch tool all you need to do is find a patch of skin near the blimish that is in good shape.  Draw a circle with the patch tool on the good skin, then drag it over the blimish.  It will blend that piece in over the blimish.  That is why you want to get close to the blimish when choosing your patch area because it will keep the color almost the same.  After that if it looks off, you can adjust the opacity of the patch over the blimish to customize the blend if needed.  It's really that easy...

I find this to work much better than the heal brush as it matches the color that you are patching perfectly...


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

Or for the low price of 79.99 you can send it to me and......


----------



## Nmink100 (Jul 22, 2008)

Got it!! Thank you very much. Great tool


----------



## visualpoetry (Aug 11, 2008)

Look out... we have a supermodel-to-be on our hands!
Beautiful work.
Love #9
#7 - whoooa attitude!


----------

